# Ace Airstream 680FB



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi I wonder if you could clear something up for me. 

Last weekend we looked at an Ace Airstream 680FB brand new for just under 40k which we really liked the look of. Then over the other side of the lot there was a 2007 Swift Balero which was exactly the same layout. The salesman informed me that there is also a Bessecar with an identical layout all made by the Swift group. Leaving aside the fact that one is brand new is there an advantage to buying one model over the other when I consider that they are all made by the same company? Is there anything distinctly different in the quality of models other than the name of course? Is one better than the other? Would one have a better resale value for example? :? 

I am sorry if I am appearing a little simple  but it is easy to confuse me and I genuinely do not understand why one company is making so much of apparently the same thing and calling them different names.

Thanks

Keith


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I think the only real differences are in bits of trim, inside and out - things like upholstery styles and colours. I suppose it just gives customers a bit more choice, and also keeps brand loyalties alive.

If anything, Ace seem to have a 'younger' style, Swift go for the middle ground but tend to be more colourful (silver external walls, brighter upholstery colours) and Bessacarr are more on the sober side.

All I know for certain is that we love our old Bessie to bits!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When we looked at the same makes we thought that the Ace seemed to be a more basic model than the others. but the Swift Balero is a little more modern style or say sporty for want of a better word in this heat. 8) 8) Bessacar are more of the old fahioned comfortable chair well padded style.These are not the best of discriptions and are my opinions only.What you may need to consider is which would get you a better resale in the future.So look up secondhand models that are all similar and see which is priced more than the others.

cabby


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We own a Swift Bolero 680FB, at first we found a lay-out we wanted, then it was a case of going to the motorhome show and finding the model with the odds and ends that we liked. My other half went from stand to stand comparing the interiors and colours until she came to 'her' ideal. As usual we only drive it, she gets first choice on soft furnishings. But you are right there are a number of brands that are all made by Swift, it just comes down to personal choice. Its fun talking to other people and they make out their motohome is superior then you explain they were all made at the same factory.

Ian
Ps
I've just been told to say that she also drives it as she is looking over my shoulder.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for the replies you have all been very helpful. 

We are going to Malvern so we will be able to have a look at them all at out leisure. We will have to see if we can beat the price rises that have been announced. 8O 

I will leave the soft furnishing decisions to the one who must be obeyed I think, anything for a quiet life.  She is better at bartering than me so the sales men better put their hard hats on because if she really wants one she will make them work for the commission. :lol: I just sit back after lighting the blue touch paper.....


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Bessie*

We have the Bessie version and the upholstery and carpets are lighter! and there is the addition of a microwave which wasn't on the Ace spec when we bought.
After a year and constant use it still looks in showroom condition. Would recommend to anyone! Off to France for 3 weeks on monday!
Barry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Keith,

I researched these vans throughly a few months ago when we were thinking of getting one. What's been said already is basically correct. 

When you buy new you get a microwave as standard on the Bessie but the list price is a bit higher, whereas the Ace and Swift list prices are a bit lower but you have to buy the microwave as an extra if you want it :roll: 

The Ace has a fairly plain exterior paint job and an interior that's apparently got some 'Scandinavian' style and is therefore supposed to appeal to younger customers.

The Swift has the beautiful silver exterior decor and a slightly more restrained interior ambience and the Bessie has a plain exterior and an even more restrained interior (think 'Gentlemans Club).

Personally I wanted the Swift exterior and the Bessie interior  

I wonder if they ever c**k up on the production line and if there's a heap of vans out the back at Cottingham with the incorrect exterior/interior mix? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SDA

PS After someone posted on MHF that Bessie's held their value better than Ace or Swift I asked a dealer whether there was any difference in the used values. He confirmed that they were priced exactly the same as far as the trade is concerned. HTH


----------

